# 1st Time Reno



## Jacks_Designs (May 4, 2020)

I decided to do about 1k sq ft Reno. I wanted to do my whole yard but thought I'd start with this since I've never done one before. Now I cannot wait to do the rest next August.

Seed went down Sept. 6. Later than what I wanted but I've been pleased with the results.
Everest KBG with 5-Iron slightly mixed in.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Looks great. First time reno will certainly raise your blood pressure. Did you sand topdress (looking at third pic) prior to seeding or is that topsoil?


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Great job looks fantastic. Wait for next year when that KBG matures thickens and spreads it's going to be a showcase lawn


----------



## Jacks_Designs (May 4, 2020)

bf7 said:


> Looks great. First time reno will certainly raise your blood pressure. Did you sand topdress (looking at third pic) prior to seeding or is that topsoil?


Yes, sand topdressed. I aerated and picked up the cores prior to the topdress as well.


----------

